# Steve Irwin dead!!



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

SYDNEY, Australia (CNN) -- Steve Irwin, the Australian TV presenter known as the "Crocodile Hunter," has died after being stung in a marine accident off Australia's north coast.

Australian media reports say Irwin was diving in waters off Port Douglas, north of Cairns, when the incident happened on Monday morning.

Irwin was killed by a stingray barb that went through his chest, according to Cairns police sources. Irwin was filming an underwater documentary at the time.

Ambulance officers confirmed they attended a reef fatality Monday morning off Port Douglas, according to Australian media.

Irwin, 44, was director of the Australian Zoo in Queensland.

He and his American-born wife Terri Irwin became popular figures on Australian and international television through Irwin's close handling of wildlife, most notably the capture of live crocodiles.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn you beat me to it!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

He kicked ass. I used to watch his show all the time


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Damn... He sould have went out dieing by a croc or something cool like that...RIP Croc Hunter


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Didnt believe it at first...checked up on other sources to confirm...and WOW. I guess I cant say Im surprised...and at least he died among the wildlife he lived so passionately for. I doubt he would have any vengeful feelings toward the animal that killed him. My guess is that he would actually defend the animal in question. Either way, thats sad for his family, especially his wife and children. According to another article I just read, his wife is trekking some stretch of land in Tasmania and has no idea of the news at the moment. Steve was the man!!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the CNN article: http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/0...rwin/index.html

Wow - this is amazing.









Well, as they say, "Live by the sword, die by the sword."
This is a guy that made a living as an 'animal exhibitionist' performing stunts like free-handling venomous snakes and wrestling crocadiles.

I guess he was doing something stupid with a stingray and it stung him.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

they where filming right?...want to see the vid.....he was a cool guy!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I just heard it on fox news









What really sucks is steve left behind 2 young children

Im actually really saddened by the news


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

wow i cant believe it! this came outa nowhere i was just kicken back watching the news then this story came on . steve irwin was prety ballsy i would have never imagined him dying from a sting ray barb now maybe a gator or snake thats just crazy sad for his family and specially his children


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

That is really too bad about his kids. I loved his show, infact I have been watching it lately.

That must have been one hell of a ray


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

bummer... That is sad to hear..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats really sad news. I used to watch his show all the time, and my younger brother was a huge fan of his...he even has the crocodile hunter movie. I feel even worse for his wife and kids, and Im pretty sure he had 2 young children.

That sucks.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

R.I.P. Steve Irwin!









God bless you Steve, you were amazing, rest in peace my brother.









Really sad









http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200609/s1732439.htm


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

REST IN PEACEs


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow that is terrible. =[


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

omg i thought it was some sick joke when i saw the title.







croc hunter, you taught millions of people about reptiles.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i was just about to start this thread.....a sad day for all of us...somebody mail croc keeper a 12 pack


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

damn dude...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that dude was seriously an inspiration to me...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I just heard it on fox news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Those poor kids. Once he had those kids he should have slowed down for their sake. He'll never get to teach them about wildlife now. So very, very sad. And it's also sad because he was SO passionate about what he did, it's sad to see people who have figured out their passions for life leave this life.







I honestly still cant believe it...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So sad, I dont even care if I'm posting in two threads









Hopefully he doesn't get too much ridicule for dying in the field.

What a strange cause of death, that cant be common...


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

FUCKIT UP MAN


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess I'll bump this one, since it was posted first. I've been catching snakes since before Irwin was on TV and I really felt a connection with that guy. I still cant believe in this really strange cause of death...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I know what you mean Ace. I havnt been this upset over somesones death whom ive never met before.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

damn i looked forward to one day going on a trip to australia and visiting him at his zoo


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Crikey, What a shock!!!!!








Steve Irwin


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Agreed. Those poor kids. Once he had those kids he should have slowed down for their sake. He'll never get to teach them about wildlife now. So very, very sad. And it's also sad because he was SO passionate about what he did, it's sad to see people who have figured out their passions for life leave this life.







I honestly still cant believe it...








[/quote]
he'll never get to teach them....that is sad


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

its strange, i spent my whole childhood watching this guy on tv and now hes gon. i honestly feel like i've lost a friend. R.I.P. steve


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I had no idea a stingray could kill a person. Is it the size of the stinger, is it venimous, or both?

Rip Steve, he was a cool cat.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> I had no idea a stingray could kill a person. Is it the size of the stinger, is it venimous, or both?
> 
> Rip Steve, he was a cool cat.


Yeah I was wondering the same. I mean it say he was stabed in the chest. that sounds pretty harsh. not just a poison poke. Seriously it was all just a matter of time. he took some crazy chances. 
Very sad indeed. I wish there were more details about this.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He was one of my favourite people. You don't see passion and love and pure life and vitality in many people's eyes - but you could see it all in Steve's.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

But on a sidenote, it's not like you couldn't see this comming. That dude was nuts.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> But on a sidenote, it's not like you couldn't see this comming. That dude was nuts.


ya.but he was also GOOD at what he did


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> But on a sidenote, it's not like you couldn't see this comming. That dude was nuts.


Agreed...but it is very sad nonetheless.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

He died doing what he loved and that's the only good thing about it. There will never be another Croc Hunter.








STEVE IRWIN


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

that's to sad!! when watching his shows it was just captivating felt like you were their, the love for all creatures he was handling was simply amazing___we ppl have lost a hero___all the animals have lost one of their own!! ((rip)) steve


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

definately a sad day. I believe his daughter is 8 and his son is 3. RIP croc hunter


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Yeah I was wondering the same. I mean it say he was stabed in the chest. that sounds pretty harsh. not just a poison poke. Seriously it was all just a matter of time. he took some crazy chances.
> Very sad indeed. I wish there were more details about this.


an australian news site claims that the stingray's barb pierced his chest and punctured his heart. they state later that the poison played no part.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/National/Cro...7222051588.html


> "He came over the top of a stingray and the stingray's barb went up and went into his chest and put a hole into his heart," said Mr Irwin's friend and manager John Stainton.
> 
> Mr Stainton said he and Mr Irwin were in north Queensland to film a new documentary called Ocean's Deadliest.
> 
> "It's likely that he possibly died instantly when the barb hit him, and I don't think that he ... felt any pain.


it's a shame, the croc hunter was one of a kind and did a lot to expose the world to, and conserve, the wildlife.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i just got home from camping ,,i just got the news wanta know whats nutz i was just acting like steve yesterday ya know runin through the woods with a ausie actcent,, catchin big ass garder snakes,, 3 feet,,,wow

now i feel so dum knowing that he died ,,,

steve put a new out look on wildlife that a few other nature shows copyed but none well be as cool as croc hunter,,,,

IF I DIE I WANTA GO DOWN BY A ANGRY FLOCK OF WAR TORN HOMING PIGEONS
OR HOW BOUT A 2 INCH LONG SPURED SILVER PHESANT,,

thats the way um a going down


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Terrible news, loved that guy

Great bloke great entertainer
I loved his shows and his enthusiasm towards nature

RIP Steve, you will be missed


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very sad, he was Awesome!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just logged on and saw this, how sad.

Our prayers are with his family.

After everything this guy has done on camera and off [you can only imagine] to have his chest peirced by a sting ray?! What are the chances of that? I have never herd of anyone ever killed by a sting ray.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my gosh, thats such a shame! He was kind of crazy, but who would have thought he'd go that way?

I feel so bad for his wife and children. Isn't the youngest only like 2 or something?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

WOW









Today is a sad day indeed. Sad for Terry and those babies.

I never approved of Steve, never really liked him, thought he was a happless moron that was going to get a child hurt........but even with that I have always publicly said that he was the best thing that ever happened to reptiles for positive exposure and public awareness of them as creatures that shouldn't just be run over or shot.

It is not shocking he died by something he was probably pursuing and aggravating ( and what better way for him to go than doing what he loved).....in fact the only episode I have on film is one where he was pestering a poor wobegong....I mean seriously pestering it..chasing it, etc...it finally turned around and bit him, when he surfaced he says "Crikey, that was stupid!" I couldn't agree more. I will miss being aggravated at the hapless manner in which he acted. The countless paradies of his actions that saturday night live and others portrayed. I will miss occasional correspondance he had with several colleages, and I know this will hit friennds of mine hard who went to school with Terry....as I know this is going to *devastate* her.

Rest in Peace Steve. You did a lot of good and left the world a better, more educated place than you found it; and I thank you for that.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

They were saying his death is only the third stingray related death to be reported in Australia.


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

Just now I hear from a friend and I enter to the forum to open topic but you open already..
so sad..I love his tv programs

*Rest in pease, God bless his soul.*


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

This is horrible. I loved watching this guy on the Discovery Channel.

I wonder how Silence feels :/


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

WHY GOD, WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Steve was The Man.

I saw on the news that he'd died, and though i wasn't surprised, its sad to know such a fun loving man with such a young family and great love for nature has left us.

On the other hand, he died doing wha he loved most, few of us will be so lucky.

R.I.P. Croc Hunter...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

RIP Crocidile Hunter


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

He was a living legend.My condolences goes out to the world.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

what a crappy way to wake up in the morning
god bless his soul, and his children and wife

very sad


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHh, man Stev was one of my idols. I really respected the guy and i watched his shows alot he was one of the reasons i was ever interested in animals, well i geuss you can look at it this way. He died doing what he loves. RIP croc hunter ( i feel bad for the guys children)


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow this is horrible steve was an amazing character and a devoted husband and father i really feel for his family

RIP croc hunter


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

R.I.P Crock Hunter we will all miss you


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

KRYKIE







by a stingray noless figured he would have been killed by a croc im gonna miss him

R.I.P. Steve


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

he must have been liftin the stingray up to show its mouth to camera to get barbed,I was just wondering HTF ??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well at least he died enjoying what he loved...

imagine how many of us would hate to die in the job we are at right now. ugh.


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

rip croc hunter


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I know what you mean Ace. I havnt been this upset over somesones death whom ive never met before.


I guess it's because we care about animals and this guy very very obviously did as well. I'm usually detached from celebrity deaths too.

I cant tell you how my g/f is now nervous about me being a field biologist. But my days of catching cottonmouths, rattlesnakes, and gators just for fun are in the past. I'm cool with just watching them now...

Posting smaller pic here so I can adjust my sig...


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I had no idea a stingray could kill a person. Is it the size of the stinger, is it venimous, or both?
> 
> Rip Steve, he was a cool cat.


Yeah I was wondering the same. I mean it say he was stabed in the chest. that sounds pretty harsh. not just a poison poke. Seriously it was all just a matter of time. he took some crazy chances. 
Very sad indeed. I wish there were more details about this.
[/quote]
Turns out even though there is toxic venom on that barb, the very short list of people who have actually died (as of 1996 only 17 known worldwide)... the victims usually die of complications like infection or seawater entering the wound since that barb tends to slice anything it comes into contact with like...say arteries... anyway R.I.P


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Man this is so sad. Steve Irwin was the man. So many people looked up to him. 
It's so sad that he wont be there to raise his children.









Goodbye Stevie


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I actuallly messed up and had my thumb ripped open by a dead stingray's barb (dumb story). That was some serious pain and blood and stitches put in with the anesthetic not working







All I know is those were powerful and EXPENSIVE antibiotics that I had to take. At least 25 bucks a pill. I still have the scar


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

NO GOD WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????? I guess everyones gotta go sometime but know he was so young, and had to pass his knowledge down to his children especially bob age 3. He would've bent he next crocodile hunter and his little daughter age 8 crocodile huntress. LEts hope that they will take his place.







to one of the best dudes to walk the earth, i remember the days when i was watching his show in aw of this amazing guy. BUT WHY a stingray why not a crocodile or a freakkin snake!!!!







steve man we love you









-GOD BLESS HIS SOUL


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

GOD BLESS HIS SOUL


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i knew it but my sister does not believe it. but she is a b!tch


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

In a weird way... I'm glad it wasn't a snake. Snakes still have a bad rap and his positive work would be more nullified by that. No one could justify NOT killing a snake... folks would just say that even the guy that loved snakes died...

It's sad either way.

I keep thinking about that 'he died doing what he loved' thing.... After sleeping on it, I'm thinking that he was thinking more about his wife and kids than that. So sad


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Heard about this in the Chicago airport this morning. Very sad and I hate to see him go. I've watched him since the first episode and IMO he did a very good job of focusing on conservation to a new audience.


----------



## bobfrapples (Aug 30, 2006)

Further proof the world isn't fair, as clearly this should've happened to Bob Saget.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They're about to talk with Corwin about Steve Irwin on CNN. Catch it if you can, I'm very curious about his insight...

...no real surprise in Corwin's response. It was classy how he 'tip-toed' around the issue of being safer once you have kids...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yeah that sucks but he did die do something he loved doing


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I feel sorry for his two kids...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

this really sucks 
he will be missed

"at least the string ray didnt jam his thumb up his ass"
sorry i watched this episode the other day

ad you can bet it aint over

the croc person is alive 
either his son or daughter
i dont think it will stop terry from teaching her kids


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn that sucks RIP.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Poor Steve he was a little nutty but a good person. I think he just wanted his babies to be close to animals as much as he was. Even if it was an idiot thing to do. That would suck though going that way I hope he didn't suffer .


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

it was all caught on tape but i doubt it will ever be released.

and he was once quoted that if he died doing something he loved he would want it caught on tape.

r i p


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> In a weird way... *I'm glad it wasn't a snake. Snakes still have a bad rap and his positive work would be more nullified by that.* No one could justify NOT killing a snake... folks would just say that even the guy that loved snakes died...
> 
> It's sad either way.
> 
> I keep thinking about that 'he died doing what he loved' thing.... After sleeping on it, I'm thinking that he was thinking more about his wife and kids than that. So sad


I agree but all the same he will be missed, i spent countlesd hours watching him and now hes gone







im really gonna miss him.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

They will probably make a movie out of it so that they can show the footage. All they have to do is make a documentary and if it isn't to graphic then they can show it.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> it was all caught on tape but i doubt it will ever be released.
> 
> and he was once quoted that if he died doing something he loved he would want it caught on tape.
> 
> r i p


Yea man nice job i remember that when he said that, and well it happened im going to make a tribute video of the great steve irwin w/ my cousin soon









BTW this part of the lounge is very depressed it fells so damn gloomy in hear dont ya'll think but its for a good reason


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow this is shocking! This is horrible news!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man I remember when Steve's show first started airing... Loved him and his shows. He's an influence to my enthuisiasm in animals and such. You'll be missed STEVE!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

yea he was extremely happy when that happened he finally got a chance to spread animal conservation


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I cant even comprehend what his wife and children are feeling, and I am very devestated at this news. What a disaster. We losta hero even if he made a few mistakes it just made him more human, and I could really relate to him. We have lost a light in this world.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

WTF!!?? i still cant believe it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

R.I.P. STEVO YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Some Steve Irwin memories...

View attachment 118546


View attachment 118547


View attachment 118548​


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

What a light this guy was to some darkness that people had about crocs and snakes.. I'm truely sadenned by this news since this is the first I've heard of it.. I dont' know of one person who doesnt' know who the croc hunter is.. he left this world a whole lot better then before he came..

R.I.P Steve..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i was up last nite late and i tuned into CNN and saw this too really sucks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

apparently he went the way he wanted........... when he finally died he said he hoped it was doing something he loved AND wanted the cameras to be rolling.








Steve


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i blame silence for jynxing him...

seriously though, it sucks that he died...honestly i still can't believe it...that guy was good at escaping death...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

he will be missed.....he was nothing but a super life loving guy.... damn....this news sucks

rip stevo


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i didnt like him to much but very very sad to

see someone so passionate in what he does

go so early


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What was there to NOT like about the Crocodile Hunter?

I also want to point out that this only means certain death and doom for Jeff Corwin as he is not half the man that Steve was..

Tom


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i used to watch his show. the ironic thing tho is my cousin and i were just talking yesterday about him and my cousin was wonder how much longer till it would kill him. then i wake up and found out he died i find that pretty ironic.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

pygofanatic further explain yourself please, and im going back to school tomorrow and well im not going to be to concentrated on my studies.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

He will be missed







Still have a hard time believing it.
And the fact that the cameras were rolling, I wonder how long it will take for the footage to loeak out onto the web.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

he said he wanted his death to be ON CAMERA and well it happened


----------



## Astrocreep (Jan 27, 2005)

Still doesnt seem right...why did one of the good guys have to go?

R.I.P STEVE E.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.

And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...I just got back from a 4 day vacation in Northern Michigan. I just got home and see this..what a downer.

R.I.P.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very sad indeed...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.
> 
> And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


Eh, it's all just a roll of the dice. I'd guess Jeff doesn't take as many chances, which is fine. Corwin and so many others owe a lot to Irwin. He made them money just by creating a genre that Merlin Perkins left absent for years...

(and Jacques Cousteau)


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Steve Irwin


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I'm watchin Animal Planet.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

acestro said:


> What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.
> 
> And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


Eh, it's all just a roll of the dice. I'd guess Jeff doesn't take as many chances, which is fine. Corwin and so many others owe a lot to Irwin. He made them money just by creating a genre that Merlin Perkins left absent for years...

(and Jacques Cousteau)
[/quote]

Jacques Couteau is the guy who got me interested in underwaterlife to begin with.. I think Steve was the younger folks Jacques Cousteau- both such great men in their feilds, and hereos to the animal kingdom. Mankind needs more people like these two men and less Bin Ladens, G.W. Bush's, Hilliry Clinton's, Paris Hiltons, Micheal Moore's ect..


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

Steve Irwin was awesome, a true BAMF. I'll miss him, can't believe he's dead.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

So i heard on the news today the croc hunter was dead, I used to always watch his show, it was awsome i always used to think to myself when will his luck run out. Well appeartly it has got stung by a sting ray in the heart and past away. R.I.P crocidile hunter .


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Oheye8one2 said:


> What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.
> 
> And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


Eh, it's all just a roll of the dice. I'd guess Jeff doesn't take as many chances, which is fine. Corwin and so many others owe a lot to Irwin. He made them money just by creating a genre that Merlin Perkins left absent for years...

(and Jacques Cousteau)
[/quote]

Jacques Couteau is the guy who got me interested in underwaterlife to begin with.. I think Steve was the younger folks Jacques Cousteau- both such great men in their feilds, and hereos to the animal kingdom. Mankind needs more people like these two men and less Bin Ladens, G.W. Bush's, Hilliry Clinton's, Paris Hiltons, Micheal Moore's ect..
[/quote]

More GW's IMO =D


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

repost brosef









You were late by only 6 pages and about 20 hours


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when i heard it







. I always kind of viewed him as immortal. He did fantastic things for animal conservation and his philosophy about moving dangerous crocs to safer locations instead of just killing them is one which I admire greatly. Really sad and he will be missed...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Very tragic!!

I heard about it this morning when I woke up.

I was lucky enough to meet him when I worked in NY. We have 40 minutes of out takes from the show hostess freaking out over a 15' python he brought in.

Very sad!! He truely loved teaching the world about animals and EVERYONE that ever watched his shows learned about the amazing creatures of this world.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

someting my freind showed me








View attachment 118590


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

rocker said:


> someting my freind showed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think its to funny, he was very pssionate about what he did, even though sometimes he came off like a fool, he was probably a good huy, rip steve


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

rocker said:


> someting my freind showed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...












He shoulda stuck with crocodiles. Obviously he's not the "Stingray Hunter".


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Yes, there is an older, longer, and more detailed thread on this topic already..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Took one chance too many.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

did any one else watch the larry king show to night??


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry guys i dont hang out in the lounge much


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Poor guy RIP CrocHunter.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I think the way the today show handled it was piss poor... they kept showing the footage of him with his baby son and the crocodile.... i mean come on. get over it. he's a professional and while yes he did stupid stuff, the baby was most likely in less danger than kids who are left on their own for 5 minutes in a house with draino in a cupboard. his death is a loss to the entertainment business, to children who learn through his enthusiastic way of going about wildlife (and yes often stupid way of getting hurt)... its just a shame.


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

RIP MR.IRWIN


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oheye8one2 said:


> What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.
> 
> And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


Eh, it's all just a roll of the dice. I'd guess Jeff doesn't take as many chances, which is fine. Corwin and so many others owe a lot to Irwin. He made them money just by creating a genre that Merlin Perkins left absent for years...

(and Jacques Cousteau)
[/quote]

Jacques Couteau is the guy who got me interested in underwaterlife to begin with.. I think Steve was the younger folks Jacques Cousteau- both such great men in their feilds, and hereos to the animal kingdom. Mankind needs more people like these two men and less Bin Ladens, G.W. Bush's, Hilliry Clinton's, Paris Hiltons, Micheal Moore's ect..
[/quote]

Agreed, and on all names too :laugh:

That silly picture is just for folks that dont appreciate Irwin. Not even worth sharing imo, but oh well...


----------



## bobfrapples (Aug 30, 2006)

Louie D said:


> What do you want me to explain? Jeff Corwin is a goon compared to Steve...If Steve died in the field, I see it as only a matter of time until a similar fate befalls Jeff.
> 
> And I said "whats NOT to like about the Croc Hunter?" because I read that some people were saying "I didnt personally didnt like him." yadda yadda yadda...


Eh, it's all just a roll of the dice. I'd guess Jeff doesn't take as many chances, which is fine. Corwin and so many others owe a lot to Irwin. He made them money just by creating a genre that Merlin Perkins left absent for years...

(and Jacques Cousteau)
[/quote]

Jacques Couteau is the guy who got me interested in underwaterlife to begin with.. I think Steve was the younger folks Jacques Cousteau- both such great men in their feilds, and hereos to the animal kingdom. Mankind needs more people like these two men and less Bin Ladens, G.W. Bush's, Hilliry Clinton's, Paris Hiltons, Micheal Moore's ect..
[/quote]

More GW's IMO =D
[/quote]
I agree......More GW's, it'll make everyone else look more intellectual.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^^^


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I was using stumble upon and look at the last death on the page.They sure dont waste any time!click me!


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

nooooo!!!!







he was such an inspiration to me... real one of a kind guy.. what a loss..
Rest in peace mr steve


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

i'm really bummed out about this.. he was my idol, i wanted to be like him.. even imitating him catching snakes and monitor lizards.. also planning a trip australia and see his zoo.. i'm gonna miss watchin him, crazy antics and complete passion and dedication for wildlife.. this is the first time i felt really sad over someone dying that i didnt know personally...


----------



## Astrocreep (Jan 27, 2005)

I was just watching the news and apparently the video shows steve pull the stinger out of his chest...talk about painfull.....freaking ouch!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Astrocreep said:


> I was using stumble upon and look at the last death on the page.They sure dont waste any time!click me!


What a weird list. I'd rather suffer Steve's fate than this girl:



> 28-year-old Korean Lee Seung Seop collapsed in an Internet cafe after playing World of Warcraft and Starcraft for almost 50 hours


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Remember there was a rumor about his death before? And he was on one of his shows saying it was a hoax and that he was still around.....but not this time.









I couldn't believe it, I was sleeping and I woke up only to hear that he was gone...I feel so sorry for his wife and kids..I cannot believe the shock his wife must be in right now. Their life was literally perfect, and they both were perfect couple...Love at first sight and married 6 months later if I remember it correctly.

I remember I was talking about all this when I changed my username to The Crocodile Hunter-Steve Irwin.









What a strange death..and I had no idea a Stingray could do such thing..

I am so sorry Terri Irwin.....

Rest In Peace Steve. I will miss your great shows and you running all around catching, saving and presenting animals with your..CRIKEY! and WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually, just hearing the 'crikey' and 'woohoo' in my head makes me sad all over again. How strange, I'm not sure if I've been that sad for someone I really didn't know personally.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

more details on the horrible end of a life. Seems he, very ironically, wasn't bothering this ray at all. Unbelievably sad.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060905/people...lia_irwin_dc_12


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow first dya of school today. EVEYRONE was talking about this on the bus and in classes everyone talking about him.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

I want him back!

If theres just one person on this earth to live forever it should be him







Im seriously dont know wat im gonna do now since theres not gonna be anymore shows


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i wonder if the video will be released...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i wonder if the video will be released...


 I think it's only a matter of time







.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to see it but on the other hand i dont







why i have no clue GOD BLESS HIS SOUL


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

one of my favourite people


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i just heard on the news that his producer or someone with him and his show reviewed the tape and it showed him about 3 feet above the ray when it stung him and then he ripped out the stinger and died........ he probably ripped it out in a panic of course but they have barbs all alone the stinger like a fish hook.......... goes in easy but shreds to pieces when you pull it out because of all the barbs on the edges. i wonder if it was him pulling it out and shredding his heart that kill him or if he could have survived if he left it in even tho there is toxic poison also on the stinger.......... either way it was a lose lose situation but i wonder what would have happened if he didnt pull out the stinger?

Dan
__________________


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

watching a show he did in Antarctica right now


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> either way it was a lose lose situation but i wonder what would have happened if he didnt pull out the stinger?
> 
> Dan
> __________________


internal bleeding, infections, death.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

He would have stood more of a chance had he not pulled out the stinger.

It was too late to worry about the poison, but have any of you actually seen a barb from a stingray? if not this is it.








This is not meant to be distasteful(ive actually shed a great many tears over Steves death)

Why he would have had more of a chance if any.

1.) The barb would have acted as a barrier minimizing blood loss
2.) the barb as you can see is coated with small barbs. wich would cause massive tissue damage when pulling it out, wich is the very same reason fishing hooks are cut and not pulled out when they get caught in ppl.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i heard there was the video out now anyone got a link? he was the man and will be greatly missed by many


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

son of a bitch i missed his discovery tribute.

i think it son at 11 tonight though


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> i heard there was the video out now anyone got a link? he was the man and will be greatly missed by many


Video of his death???
Seems a bit soon if it is.

If it ever is released, i kind of dont know what to do, to watch it or not to watch. it would be painful to see his death, but at the same time, it could give a sense of compleation. i dont know. just so soon, too soon.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...

wow.

Did anyone see the footage on Larry King of Irwin interacting with his daughter.

I actually got chills, that doesn't happen to me often at all.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is the video. Watch it if you really want to. Takes a long time to load so be patient.. there are probably millions of others watching.

no links to porn.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

when a page contains links to sex videos and sexy chicks i get very suspicious
i highly doubt this is authentic since the police is still holding onto the real one

Confirmed, nothing but a fraud, hell theres not even a vid, just some sick joke


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Jon said:


> Here is the video. Watch it if you really want to. Takes a long time to load so be patient.. there are probably millions of others watching.


ur gonna have to take that link off.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

No disrespect at all, I love steve Irwin, but I a glad he died in the field. Granted he is way too young, and it is very sad he leaves his whole family behind, but I would much rather die doing something I love than, say cancer.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes totally agree. It would be an insult to him if bowed out old and forgotten succumbing to old age or something like that.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry about that guys, was not aware of the "Porn thing" and also thought it was a real video. My bad..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Steve Irwin IS THE BEST or should i say was GOD BLESS HIM


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

long live the hunter


----------

